# Just upgraded the internet and now ... it's *SLOWER* ???



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, for a couple more dollars per month I supposedly upgraded my internet speed - but lo and behold, I tried watching my beloved TV shows online and a few vids on YouTube and it's less than a second of motion before it freezes for a split second. It's as though someone were hitting pause twice every second. Sometimes the pause is WAY longer than the action. I feel like I'm on friggin' dialup again!

HELP!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 8, 2010)

Step 1: shut down your email, chat programs, instant messengers, etc.

Step 2: close all browser windows.

Step 3: open 1 browser window. Goto http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest?flash=1

Select the test site closest to you.

Post the results.


----------



## Carol (Mar 8, 2010)

Are you using a wireless router?  That can slow a connection down significantly. 

My connection is 16M down 4M up, but that gets choked down between 2-3 Mbps in each direction if I use a wireless router to connect.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 8, 2010)

Also, DSL or Cable?

DSL is all yours.  Cable is shared with your local leg, so if the kid nextdoors running the local fileshare and busy, you'll see lag.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2010)

No wireless - DSL. Will try the link Bob.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2010)

Bob, am choosing the San Fransisco server (5 of 30 using) and getting an error. 

Somehow your phone number got deleted from my phone. Can you call me when you have time, please?


----------



## JWLuiza (Mar 8, 2010)

I HATE working on networking. Good luck.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2010)

Aha! So the problem was the connection through my Lexmark all-in-one. Turns out I can't route my DSL modem through my fax then into the wall.  But once we got the wiring correct, we had to re-initialize the  modem again.

I spent 2 hours going through that crap today. At least the fellow from middle-eastern technical support spoke very good English and was quite polite.


----------



## JWLuiza (Mar 8, 2010)

Fax machine?

Oh, I think I've seen one of those before 

(I just scan and use an online service to fax, but I think I fax on average .1 times a year)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 9, 2010)

Glad yo hear it's resolved.


----------

